# Mike Stewart & Drake the DU dog in St. Louis



## Decoy54 (May 22, 2008)

Mike Stewart from Wildrose Kennels and trainer of Drake the DU dog will be making his way to St. Louis for a two day "Basic Handler Course".

Dates: May 31, June 1

I signed up today and they had about 4 spots still open for what is a charity event for Mississippi Valley Duck Hunters Association.

Mike and two of his top trainers along Whiskey his yellow dog that has been seen on videos and TV as well will be on hand to help train us the people.

I am pretty excited about the event in my home town, but it sounds like people are coming as far away as 800 miles to attend.

More details can be found on the event at www.mvdha.com


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Some warm felt fuzzies from the folks over at the Refuge forums 

Not a big fan of the Wildrose way myself.
http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=623979


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Chaws said:


> Some warm felt fuzzies from the folks over at the Refuge forums
> 
> Not a big fan of the Wildrose way myself.
> http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=623979


Me either we have a guy in our training group that is a huge "FAN" of Michel S. and his ways. He even gave me his new DVD to watch. That is the only training video that I can say I turned off half way through, I ended up watching the second half a day later because I figured there had to be something good in there, wrong. I wouldn't drive across the street, even if it was free to attened, after watching the dvd.


----------



## Cooper4406 (Sep 17, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Mike Stewart and what he does over at Wildrose. We currently have a dog there and he is doing great! I would tell anyone looking to get a good hunting lab to go visit the kennel and see for themselves just how great the dogs there are.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Go visit to see the puppy mill that they have going? No thanks.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cooper4406 said:


> I am a huge fan of Mike Stewart and what he does over at Wildrose. We currently have a dog there and he is doing great! I would tell anyone looking to get a good hunting lab to go visit the kennel and see for themselves just how great the dogs there are.


Feel free to list all or any accomplishments this man has ever had with his dogs in the United States. As far as I,m concerned it's a huge marketing scam that unfortunatly alot of people fall for. He may be a good business man but certainatly not a dog trainer. But he sure knows how to put out puppys with limited registration :lol:


----------



## Cooper4406 (Sep 17, 2008)

> Feel free to list all or any accomplishments this man has ever had with his dogs in the United States.But he sure knows how to put out puppys with limited registration


2 DU dogs in 10 years?? I guess they (DU) saw something great with his dogs. 
As for the limited registrations, Mike probably does that so people don't breed his dogs with other dogs that might have bad genetics such as bad hips or bad eyes


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cooper4406 said:


> > Feel free to list all or any accomplishments this man has ever had with his dogs in the United States.But he sure knows how to put out puppys with limited registration
> 
> 
> 2 DU dogs in 10 years?? I guess they (DU) saw something great with his dogs.
> As for the limited registrations, Mike probably does that so people don't breed his dogs with other dogs that might have bad genetics such as bad hips or bad eyes


Wow DU dogs ( and I have nothing against DU ) I guess I was looking more for accomplishments with his dogs than a marketing plan for them. I would like to see him play the US dog games and see how his training program and how his dogs match up. I think we already know the answer..


----------



## Cooper4406 (Sep 17, 2008)

Not everyone has something to prove at the "US Dog Games". Dont get me wrong I have nothing against anyone who runs their dogs in them. I can only speak for myself in saying that I would rather have my dogs out hunting. I have seen Mike's dogs. I have one. I think that even if he were to take one of his dogs out to something like the dog games and won you would still have something against him for one reason or another.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I just don't care for his program and his Marketing scheme. I have nothing against his dogs they are what they are. The only way he will ever gain my ( and most ) others respect for HIS program and training methods is to run his dogs at a level where they will be judged HERE apples to apples and I know that won't happen. It would foul his whole plan by failure. I'm glad your happy with your dog, have a fun hunting season and enjoy your dog. 
If Mike tested or trained his dogs to the level he preaches I might buy into this but untill then NO WAY..


----------



## Cooper4406 (Sep 17, 2008)

Chaws said:


> Go visit to see the puppy mill that they have going? No thanks.


Maybe you and I have different ideas on what a puppy mill really is. The dogs and puppies that are at WR have a great set up. The puppies are usually sold at least 6 months before they are even born. So they have homes to go to. They don't just sit there in crates. The dogs that are there for training are taken out and exercised every day. If that's what you consider a puppy mill then I guess you are right.


----------

